# Feeding advice



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Planning on feeding dry sugar? If you see a warm day upcoming, wait on it. But if it's dire, pick the warmest time of the warmest day in the next few and go get the job done. I opened on last year at around 30 degrees and dumped a bunch of dry sugar in the back and then pushed/flung it up under the cluster. If you make sugar bricks thin enough you can break them off in squares and lay them in parallel to the combs (in between them) between several combs so that the bees have a way of getting to each one.


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for that insight! I was worried about chilling them too much, but it sounds like they can recover even from colder temps.

Yes, I was planning on feeding dry sugar. I like to fill the empty combs with it. I've found that it works beautifully. No mess in the hive, and bees can reach it just as they would regular honey combs.


----------

